# Leaving Target



## openmarket (Jun 5, 2022)

Anyone know policy on following when resigning:  Sick time (get paid for unused?) and 401k (when amount received after leaving).

Thanks.


----------



## NKG (Jun 5, 2022)

openmarket said:


> Anyone know policy on following when resigning:  Sick time (get paid for unused?) and 401k (when amount received after leaving).
> 
> Thanks.


Sick Pay- No. Paid Time off- Yes. But it depends on your state. You have to request your 401k to be cashed out, I didn't know this and mine rolled into my new job.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 5, 2022)

You will receive instructions on what you can do with 401k about a week or two after your last day.


----------



## openmarket (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks for your comments. ETL claims sick hours will roll over to new job. Never heard of such a thing. This is Pennsylvania.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 6, 2022)

openmarket said:


> Anyone know policy on following when resigning:  Sick time (get paid for unused?) and 401k (when amount received after leaving).
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## openmarket (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 6, 2022)

Please don’t go 😔


----------

